# Help required to get PCC from Netherlands



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I was in Netherland around 1.5 years, hence I need PCC.
I referred below link regarding "How to get PCC" in below link

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

According to procedure listed there, I requested one of my friend to visit Municipal office and request for "VOG" on my behalf. 

I sent him below documents:
-> Authorization email to my friend to request VOG on my behalf
-> Filled "Aanvraagformulier_VOG-NP_2013" form (First page only).
-> Residence permit copy, BSN number.
-> Passport copy
-> Immigration_Character_requirement document from DIAC website

Municipal officer told him that we need to produce a letter (with proper stamp) stating why is it needed and details of information required. 

Now I am confused how to get such letter from DIAC/Aus Embassy?

Any of you had got VOG from NL while you are not in Holland ?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Sounds like you can not apply until it is requested from you by your case officer who will provide you with the letter required.


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Sounds like you can not apply until it is requested from you by your case officer who will provide you with the letter required.


Thanks _shel..

Don't know whether I should wait for CO or if there are other options. I was googling around and saw some people have got PCC from Netherlands even before CO is allocated. The information I couldn't find is how did they manage to get such letter. 

Moreover, I also heard that CO only emails us and does not provide the hard copy. 
Feeling like a deadlock situation, hence trying to search for workaround..

May be someone in this forum has any experience?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes they would just email it to you and thats the only copy you will get. You can print it and it will be a headed letter but ni original signature. 

Lots of countries wont issue without a letter so it's not unusual but no idea how you would get what they want even when you have a CO.


ETA did you even read the document above that tells you how & where to apply? Looks quite clear to me how you do it even without a CO!


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes they would just email it to you and thats the only copy you will get. You can print it and it will be a headed letter but ni original signature.
> 
> Lots of countries wont issue without a letter so it's not unusual but no idea how you would get what they want even when you have a CO.
> 
> ...


 

Hi ..

Sorry for the late response . Yes I tried to follow the steps mentioned in the link to get the Netherland PCC but I dint get any support from the nearest Australian embassy . The link clearly states the below procedure

" Note: the application form for the VOG contains a Section (B.2) that needs to be completed by the organisation that is asking you to provide the certificate. (In cases where this is not possible, an official letter or brochure which states you have to apply for a ‘Certificate of Good Conduct’ will do as well).
Before submitting the application form to the municipality or COVOG, you should therefore send the form to the nearest Australian Embassy or DIAC office for completion "

I spoke to them and also sent them the form to their office but they said they are unaware of this procedure and I need to contact the Australian team for the same. Even though I showed them the procedure mentioned in the link, they said they would not be able to help it. Also, the Netherland PCC team said they would not agree with the mail letter. So I am waiting for the CO allocation and see what can I do . 

And I thank you for the suggestion and support  
Good luck


----------



## Naom (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi aryal, 

I got my dutch pcc without such a letter from diac in 2012. In the form just say that you need the pcc because of immigration purposes. I also gave them the diac brochure showing that pcc is required for immigration. The pcc were then posted to us in Australia. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Naom said:


> Hi aryal,
> 
> I got my dutch pcc without such a letter from diac in 2012. In the form just say that you need the pcc because of immigration purposes. I also gave them the diac brochure showing that pcc is required for immigration. The pcc were then posted to us in Australia. Let me know if you have more questions.


Hello Naom,

Thanks for your reply.. 

Since I am still awaiting for CO to be allocated, I think I can still give a try.
Which browser you have provided to them?

What I did is, I downloaded the below form from Eindhoven municipal website and filled the first page:

http://www.eindhoven.nl/web/file?uu...8-6570-4b06-9919-2009e2927cdd&contentid=71603

Along with this form, I also sent copy of BSN, Passport, NL Residence permit to one of my friend who is staying in Eindhoven. He visited the officer in respective department and she clearly told him that it is mandatory to have either page 2 be filled by Australian Embassy/immigration office with their stamp or a letter issued from Australian immigration office stating the reason for asking pcc.

Was your procedure different than yours? which browser you attached? where did you send the request ? what are the exact documents you enclosed?


----------



## balaji_ab (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Aryal,

How did you get it in the end?


----------



## sndeshmukh12 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Need help to get a PCC\VOG from The Netherlands!!!!*

Hi My Experienced Friends, 

I need a detailed information how to apply online for PCC/VOG for netherlands.
The scenario is also same for me, Could you pls help me to get it more precise

The case officer is assigned to me and asked for the Netherlands certificate of clearance


----------



## balaji_ab (Aug 24, 2013)

sndeshmukh12 said:


> Hi My Experienced Friends,
> 
> I need a detailed information how to apply online for PCC/VOG for netherlands.
> The scenario is also same for me, Could you pls help me to get it more precise
> ...


Do you have a friend in the Netherlands?If so mail him a signed copy of the VOG request form and he has to send it via post to your municipal office or the central office at Rotterdam. Better act fast. It will take at least 2 weeks.


----------



## sndeshmukh12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Aryal, 

Could you pls elaborate step by step how you applied for PCC netherlands


----------



## sndeshmukh12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Balaji,

Thanks for you reply, I was in Utrecht, I will ask my friend to send it vi post.

Do I need to provide, 

1) Netherlands clearance letter
2) VOG (signed)
3) passport copy

Anything else ?


----------



## balaji_ab (Aug 24, 2013)

sndeshmukh12 said:


> Hi Aryal,
> 
> Could you pls elaborate step by step how you applied for PCC netherlands


This page has all the details 

https://www.justis.nl/producten/vog/certificate-of-conduct/

The page contains a PDF. Download and fill it. Scan it and email it to a friend in NL. Ask him to pay the fee to the account number mentioned in the URL. Then post the application and payment proof to Den Haag (address in the same URL). They will reply with the VOG. Ask your friend to scan and send the same to you.

If you are in NL right now. It is quite easy. You don't need a middleman.


----------



## balaji_ab (Aug 24, 2013)

sndeshmukh12 said:


> Hi Balaji,
> 
> Thanks for you reply, I was in Utrecht, I will ask my friend to send it vi post.
> 
> ...


This is more than enough.


----------



## gnair (Jan 13, 2013)

Agree with Balaji. 

As an alternative to sending via post, you can as well email all the required documents (signed/completed VOG Application form, passport copy, fee payment confirmation, copy of the NL Visa / Residence Permit if any) to frontdesk DOT justis AT minjus DOT nl. 

You should also include in your letter/email any ID numbers you had in the NL (especially the the Burgerservicenummer that you get when registering), and the return postal address (preferably local) for the certificate. 

And, follow up in a couple of days via phone +31-88-9982200


----------



## sndeshmukh12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Balaji and Gnair, 

I submitted the VOG via email, that was too quick because of your assitance


----------



## sndeshmukh12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello All, 

I just got the PCC Vog document from Netherlands but it is in Dutch!!
Do I need to convert VOG to English language by authorised english converter 

OR 

Is it fine, I can upload the VOG (in dutch ) as is ?

Pls suggest


----------



## gnair (Jan 13, 2013)

The English translation will most likely be provided at the bottom of the letter (below the signature). You can upload this as-is.


----------



## sndeshmukh12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank You So much Gnair. 

I have upload the VOG as is  and sent out an email to the CO.

Fingers crossed


----------



## balaji_ab (Aug 24, 2013)

gnair said:


> The English translation will most likely be provided at the bottom of the letter (below the signature). You can upload this as-is.


Exactly ... English translation would be at the bottom of the letter.


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

*How to Get PCC in Netherlands*

Hi Everyone,

I am currently living in Utrecht Netherlands and I came here in Dec 2015. I am about to submit my EOI and I would like to know whether I need my PCC before submitting my EOI. Can someone help me with the list of steps we need to follow to get the PCC in Netherlands.

Thanks,
Naveen


----------



## bishta (May 16, 2016)

If any body has made online payment fee for Netherland PCC.
Please help me to get the process for making online payment. Currently I am in India.


----------



## balaji_ab (Aug 24, 2013)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am currently living in Utrecht Netherlands and I came here in Dec 2015. I am about to submit my EOI and I would like to know whether I need my PCC before submitting my EOI. Can someone help me with the list of steps we need to follow to get the PCC in Netherlands.
> 
> ...


It is pretty straight forward if you are in Netherlands. Look at my posts on page of this thread. Otherwise you can just Google VOG.


----------



## siva1980 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Netherlands PCC report*

Hi ,

Could you please help me with the below for in getting Netherlands PCC.

1. How to pay the fee from India ?
2. If we apply in online through the email ...Do we get the report back in email as softcopy or only hard copy posted to our postal address mentioned in the Application ?

Thanks,
Siva


----------



## balaji_ab (Aug 24, 2013)

siva1980 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Could you please help me with the below for in getting Netherlands PCC.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't have an answer for your questions. One of my friends in Netherlands helped me paying and he also sent in the application for me via regular post.


----------



## pankajl (Aug 8, 2016)

aryal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I was in Netherland around 1.5 years, hence I need PCC.
> I referred below link regarding "How to get PCC" in below link
> ...


Hi Aryal, can you advise how you managed to get the dutch PCC?


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

siva1980 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Could you please help me with the below for in getting Netherlands PCC.
> 
> ...


Hi siva1980,

1. There are websites and apps through which you can make payment to the dutch account. e.g https://www.xoom.com/netherlands/bank-deposit-locations
2. You can apply through email , but they will only send the hard copy by regular post to the address provided in the form. So do not provide your past netherlands address , provide your current india address.


Hope that helps


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*How much time does it takes to reach India*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for the VOG on 17th jan, 2017. And the department has dispatched the certificate on 18th jan,2017. Can anyone tell me how much does it takes the VOG to reach India(mumbai).

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*translation required?*



sndeshmukh12 said:


> Thank You So much Gnair.
> 
> I have upload the VOG as is  and sent out an email to the CO.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Hi sndeshmukh12:help:,

I got the VOG yesterday. My consultant is telling me to get it translate from a legal translator. Can you please confirm whether that VOG works for you as it is or did the CO asked for the translation.


Thanks


----------



## danish2016 (Feb 8, 2016)

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for the VOG on 17th jan, 2017. And the department has dispatched the certificate on 18th jan,2017. Can anyone tell me how much does it takes the VOG to reach India(mumbai).
> 
> ...


just in 1 day?
how did you come to know that they dispatched it in 1 day? did they emailed you automatically informing the dispatch or you asked them?


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Called them*



danish2016 said:


> just in 1 day?
> how did you come to know that they dispatched it in 1 day? did they emailed you automatically informing the dispatch or you asked them?


I called them and they confirmed that it is dispatched


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

bharat1835 said:


> Hi sndeshmukh12:help:,
> 
> I got the VOG yesterday. My consultant is telling me to get it translate from a legal translator. Can you please confirm whether that VOG works for you as it is or did the CO asked for the translation.
> 
> ...


Hi Bharath,

Did you had to transalte your VOG or they accepted the original without the translation??

Thanks,
Naveen


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Translation not required*



rnaveenbe said:


> Hi Bharath,
> 
> Did you had to transalte your VOG or they accepted the original without the translation??
> 
> ...


Hi , 
Translation of VOG is not required. I gave it as is and it worked. Just make sure you scan both sides of VOG(front and back).

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Hi Bharath,

Thanks for your reply 

Regards,
Naveen


----------

